

Show HN: Tilt Out – iPhone Game - chvid
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tilt-out/id911341844?ls=1&mt=8

======
chvid
Tilt Out is my first work in Objective-C / IOS (and likely my last - all Swift
from now on :-)).

It is a variation of the classic arcade game Breakout (Arkanoid). Controls are
via the accelerometer (hence the name Tilt Out). I have tried to create a
highly paced game avoiding some of the dull one brick and one ball moments of
the classic.

It uses OpenGL for graphics. Sounds are synthesized realtime according to
gameplay and how you the tilt the phone. It is free and runs an iAD every
third game you play.

Hope you like it.

